# Polo 6r İn turkey



## frknbst (Jun 1, 2013)

and new rims


----------



## Steven85 (Dec 10, 2011)

Wish they would ship those in the States...


----------



## grem (Dec 10, 2013)

very nice, would you be able to tell me where you got the vinyl for the mirror wrap, I want to do it to mine, thanks


----------

